# just completed pics



## painterman (Jun 2, 2007)

Nice 1910 home we just completed


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Nice job, the steps sure look better.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Not only do the steps look better but the detail with the burgandy sets it off. Good color selection. Very nice!
Sage


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Looks real good. :thumbup:


----------

